# what is the best bait for big amberjack



## snapper snatcher

we have been catching small amberjack by the 100's but no good keepers i was wondering if there is a bait or a way that will trigger the bigger aj's to turn on :banghead


----------



## lobsterman

about a 10 to 12 in silver snapper will do the trick


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

i've used live bonita with good results. otherwise, a big hardtail, juvenile trigger, big pinfish, ruby redlips, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## P-cola_Native

I would say your problem has less to do with bait than it doeswith location. The deeper you go the bigger the fish will be.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

> *P-cola_Native (3/1/2008)*I would say your problem has less to do with bait than it doeswith location.


bingo. elephants eat peanuts, but if all you're catchin is juvies, you need to find a new AJ spot.


----------



## GONU

fish higher in the water column. or a differant spot. big pin fish or mullet work good.


----------



## Travis Gill

Like said before. If you are catching a lot of small fish move. YOu may be able to fish a bigger bait and squeak out a couple barely legal fish, but you will have to weed through a zillion small ones. Head deeper.


----------



## Pelagic Tigress

I've had the same problem. We've been catching a bunch of 22-27" amberjack on jigs. Great info. on the live baits. We've been fishing the 150-200 ft. depoths. What water depth should we fish for the larger amberjack?


----------



## Travis Gill

That should be deep enough. Try some ofthe bigger live baits that have beensuggested, ought to be some legal fish in that depth. I asumed you were fishing in like 90 feet.


----------



## P-cola_Native

180'-240' The edge is a good place to look.


----------



## countryjwh

i love to butterfly big baits. white snapper, bobos, magnum hardtails ( of course only if there dead), etc. but as said earlier, if you are catching short ones, try a different depth in the water column and if same results move.


----------



## mack_attack2

hardtails, size depends on the size of ajs down there, pinfish work really good also


----------

